# Your best 2018 purchase?



## Akarin (Dec 9, 2018)

I see that the "most disappointing library" thread is making a come back to my front page, these days so I was wondering what's your best 2018 acquisition. The year is nearly over and even though there may still be Christmas sales coming our way, considering the Black Friday craze, I think now is a good time to reflect on your best purchase this year. 

For me, I'm split between Steinberg Iconica, 8Dio Century Strings and Hybrid Two Project Chaos. All of these get tons of use but if I had to choose one as THE most satisfying purchase, I'd go with Steinberg Iconica. 

What's yours?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2018)

This year I bought Arks 1 and 2. I'd have to say Ark 2, because I didn't appreciate 1 until I picked up 2. Together they're a knockout punch imo.


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 9, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Strings + CSSS bundle. It's been on most of my works since purchase and I'm more than happy with it. Only gripe is lack of extended articulations, but I don't often need those and I have other libraries for those. Extremely good value for money.


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 9, 2018)

Ancient Era Persia, Vocal Codex, Forzo
All 3 item i have been waiting for long time,


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 9, 2018)

Musical Sampling bundle. Soaring Strings etc. Brilliant, playable libraries that I hope will be joined by some of their woodwinds someday.

Honourable mentions:
Embertone Walker
Caspian Brass


----------



## tim727 (Dec 9, 2018)

Probably BWW. It mighhht be Ark2, but I haven't had enough time to mess with it properly yet to be able to make that determination.


----------



## lucor (Dec 9, 2018)

Taiko Creator and Caspian Brass (and most certainly Cinematic Studio Brass, if Alex gets it done before 2019 ).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Probably BWW.



That's the one library I still want, absolutely.


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 9, 2018)

Embertone Joshua Bell violin


----------



## Divico (Dec 9, 2018)

Kontakt :D
Was on the demo version earlier and decided this has to stop.


----------



## desert (Dec 9, 2018)

ITT: #sikbrags


----------



## J-M (Dec 9, 2018)

VEPro and doubling my RAM to 64GB. I still have time to get Chamber Strings...


----------



## richhickey (Dec 9, 2018)

OT Berlin Orchestra (strings/winds/brass/perc) on BF sale.


----------



## Kurosawa (Dec 9, 2018)

Ark 1 + 2 and the Joshua Bell Violin.


----------



## micrologus (Dec 9, 2018)

Joshua Bell Violin.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Dec 9, 2018)

SF chamber strings by a mile!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

So many good ones, but British Dramatic Toolkit, Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, Spitfire Solo Strings, and Time Macro have gotten the most use.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 9, 2018)

8DIO's Agitato, the sordinos in particular, and Insolidus have most directly given me new abilities express ideas. Other in-the-template purchases include UVI World Suite and Audiobro Genesis. I suspect that Ark 1+2 will be favorites, but I've only had them for a few days.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 9, 2018)

Either Arturia V Collection 6 or Metropolis Ark 1 + 2... I'll go for the Arks


----------



## ScoreFace (Dec 9, 2018)

For me, The Orchestra. So intelligent and easy to use - and the multis blew me away!


----------



## zimm83 (Dec 9, 2018)

Time Macro , Ark2 and Inspire 1.
Project Chaos for the hybrid....


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 9, 2018)

Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions - love it:


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2018)

It's been kind of a spectacularly year for libraries in my estimation. Spitfire Solo Strings & Time Macro stand out, and I really love Spitfire Studio strings also, and BTD is a lot of fun also.

But far and away the most transformative library was the Olafur Chamber Evos. I was expecting it to be great, at least as great as the first one. But somehow when you take the evos + the first few basic sul tasto with just a tiny bit of movement and, most unexpectedly, the waves, then the whole is somehow just more that the sum of its parts and its become one of my most foundational, bread and butter libraries, in ways that I don't yet fully understand.

Not that it isn't great for all the sound design textural stuff in the original conception of the evo. But I find I almost never use the evo grid, but instead use the articulation, which when you put all the elements together somehow become a proper set of orchestral articulations, rather than some crazy scandi zeitgeist-y niche set of sound design tools.

True there's not a lot of use of most of these articulations in the classical repertoire. But in retrospect, there's no particular reason why there couldn't have been.


----------



## robgb (Dec 9, 2018)

This is a fresh buy for me, but I'd have to say the Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra from Sonic Scores. Also, I got 8Dio's Agitato Sordinos for about $8 I think, so that was nice.


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2018)

I was able to grab some great stuff this year, but the Eric Whitacre choir absolutely takes the cake.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

ism said:


> Not that it isn't great for all the sound design textural stuff in the original conception of the evo. But I find I almost never use the evo grid, but instead use the articulation, which when you put all the elements together somehow become a proper set of orchestral articulations, rather than some crazy scandal zeitgeist-y niche set of sound design tools.


Yes, I use it both ways. The articulations are great in their own way, but I also find the grid useful when I have a more impressionistic idea of the harmony and want it evolving throughout in different ways. I know that's the idea behind the grid, but I didn't find it all that useful in Symphonic Evolutions, where the sound is too big I think. There I use the individual articulations almost exclusively. But I also find that to be the case for the Evo in Tundra, which I have also had difficulty getting the patches in the Evo to play well together. In OACE, however, they really do play well together as well as individually. And the waves are simply gorgeous and generally so useful. I really don't understand why no one has come out with a more general waves library...


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2018)

I also suspect that if I've been able to buy the Eric Whitacre choir, it would have been similarly transformative. The amazing, but limited, choir patches in Time Macro hint at this, and he more I listen to the EWC demos, the more I think it might have a similar transformative effect.


If there's a criticism of both these libraries, its that they're just so effortlessly beautiful, that you can have you cat walk across he keyboard and get a beautiful 'composition' out of it (as on review actually demonstrated). When a few people here talk about getting tired of this style, I'm actually quite sympathetic, as there's a lot of perfectly pleasant, even quite beautiful, ambient mush being produced with this (no least by myself), with without any great compositional merit. But this ability to compose badly (if pleasantly) isn't what I love about there libs. And making it easy to compose badly absolutely does no make it any easier to compose well.

I expect to be working through the compositional implications of these instrument for years (hopefully augmented by many more libraries that follow the insights drawn from these libs).


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm going to say Orb Composer. 

I bought a lot of great libraries this year because of all the crazy sales. And though most sound great, I find I suck at actually writing more than a melody. Orb Composer gets me started and is actually helping me learn about orchestration in a fun way.


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I use it both ways. The articulations are great in their own way, but I also find the grid useful when I have a more impressionistic idea of the harmony and want it evolving throughout in different ways. I know that's the idea behind the grid, but I didn't find it all that useful in Symphonic Evolutions, where the sound is too big I think. There I use the individual articulations almost exclusively. But I also find that to be the case for the Evo in Tundra, which I have also had difficulty getting the patches in the Evo to play well together. In OACE, however, they really do play well together as well as individually. And the waves are simply gorgeous and generally so useful. I really don't understand why no one has come out with a more general waves library...




Yes, completely. You're spot on with the notion of impressionism. I only have Evo 3 and the original Olafur Evo - which are great for adding beautiful textures quickly. But there's something different about the OACE that when I think about the evo grid that makes me want to go back and study Debussy (and John Luthor Adams).

But this seems a qualitatively different way of composing that that I've done with other evos. (And much harder )


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

ism said:


> there's a lot of perfectly pleasant, even quite beautiful, ambient mush being produced with this (no least by myself), with without any great compositional merit.


The the concept of the bad but beautiful/beautiful but bad is interesting and has many faces, and I like the idea that the new libraries have made access to that terrain easier to explore. It is the apparent effortlessness of accessing this beauty that I think has the most interesting implications, and no this kind of effortless access is not new, even if every time we encounter it it feels like magic, but it does seem to be accelerating.


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> The the concept of the bad but beautiful/beautiful but bad is interesting and has many faces, and I like the idea that the new libraries have made access to that terrain easier to explore. It is the apparent effortlessness of accessing this beauty that I think has the most interesting implications, and no this kind of effortless access is not new, even if every time we encounter it it feels like magic, but it does seem to be accelerating.





Absolutely. I'm entirely working through this at the moment.


This probably deserves another thread, but an interesting piece the Post his week, which speaks o once side of this issue. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/11/30/feature/classical-music-is-sold-as-soothing-background-music-thats-a-problem/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.237d485f6877



The good news - the other really spectacular library I bought this year is Spitfire solo string. And I don't think anyone will ever complain about it being too easy to write beautiful string quartets.  

But it does mix with spectacular ease and beauty with OACE.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 9, 2018)

Ethera EVI
Omnisphere 2

Both incredibly value for money


----------



## jon wayne (Dec 9, 2018)

Afflatus for sure!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2018)

Of all my 'starterset'-buys, I'd say I love Palette the most.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 9, 2018)

Bought Chris Hein Solo Strings on a whim. Wasn't expecting anything cutting edge, and I am not a fan of highly programmable instruments. But OMG it sounds so gorgeous right out of the box!

The ensemble patches have a romantic-era richness that it is hard to match. There are many distinctly different timbres covering multiple examples of each instrument. Schubert would know what to do with these.

And it is so much fun to play! I've got VIs that are great for composing, but the bottom line is that the ones I really love are the ones that are highly responsive on the keyboard.

Even though I am also greatly enjoying my shiny new SF Chamber Strings, Hein Solo Strings makes that sound almost clinical!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 9, 2018)

Afflatus Strings!


----------



## Sami (Dec 9, 2018)

Best purchase: none, cause I already had everything I needed.

Just kidding, spent like 6k... 
British Drama Toolkit my favourite for sure.


----------



## Vin (Dec 9, 2018)

Woodchester Piano.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2018)

Waaaay tuff to pick 'one' ! 
List would include:
VSL_Smart Orchestra; OT_Time Macro
KH_ Virtuoso Ensembles; Zero-G_ Ethera EVI
SF_ The Ton Collection ( Felt Piano-Gwilym Simcock, EVO Grid 3, BDT ). OK #1


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2018)

Cubase 10, alone for its Vario Audio tool ....


----------



## MrHStudio (Dec 9, 2018)

I’ve only bought Spitfire Solo strings this year so it has to be that. I think I have actually spent more on real things guitar pedals, instruments this year than virtual


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 9, 2018)

Cubase 10 and a Yamaha MODX 8.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2018)

2018:
Damage 
Metropolis Ark 3 - 
Soaring Strings - 
Caspian - 
Con Moto Cellos - 
GravityPack Scoring Guitars2 - 
Symphobia1 - 
Evolution Dracus - 
Evolution Strawberry - 
Evolution Songwriter - 
These are high quality samples for film & music pop production that I made.

Still using my special libraries:
Virtual Guitarist2 
Emotional Piano 
Requiem Light 
Hollywoodwinds 
Epic Frame Drum 
Trilian 
Stylus RMX 
LASS 1.5 
OSR2 
Albion1 - 
Omnisphere 1.5

All of the libraries really really help me for music production & film. Thank you for all members' gave me suggestion for high quality products. About 95% my libraries are effective for production. 

This forum community really helps musician!


----------



## I like music (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> That's the one library I still want, absolutely.



It is fucking brilliant.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> That's the one library I still want, absolutely.


Yes, I agree. I still have regrets about not picking it up during the BF sale. But I don't really need it...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2018)

Berlin Woodwinds is destined for me in 2019. I mean, I adore what I have for woodwinds, but I'd love to have an OT ensemble library. And I imagine it will go amazingly with my other OT stuff soooo....

it's inevitable, dammit!


----------



## I like music (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Berlin Woodwinds is destined for me in 2019. I mean, I adore what I have for woodwinds, but I'd love to have an OT ensemble library. And I imagine it will go amazingly with my other OT stuff soooo....
> 
> it's inevitable, dammit!



I'm absolutely rubbish at EQing, balancing, and the rest of it, but I'm currently mocking up a couple of things (Independence Day, of all things!) as well as The River Wild by Goldsmith, where you have that lovely flute solo. Soon as I get them done with BWW, I'll post it and tag you, though to be honest others have shown the library in a much better light than I ever could.


----------



## Dex (Dec 9, 2018)

Probably thermionik, since my primary focus is on metal music.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2018)

I like music said:


> I'm absolutely rubbish at EQing, balancing, and the rest of it, but I'm currently mocking up a couple of things (Independence Day, of all things!) as well as The River Wild by Goldsmith, where you have that lovely flute solo. Soon as I get them done with BWW, I'll post it and tag you, though to be honest others have shown the library in a much better light than I ever could.



HUGE Jerry Goldsmith sycophant here.


uh, who_* isn't*_?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 9, 2018)

Time Macro. It has shown to be way more usable than first expected, and it simply sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 9, 2018)

Time Macro, Woodcester piano and Kaleidoscope for me


----------



## bryla (Dec 9, 2018)

Animator! Have found plenty of use for it on specific projects and it's just filled with what I needed


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 9, 2018)

This --> 





Our four year old daughter wear it all the time.
On Thursday the kindergarten will have it's first Lucia Parade with a Black Spiderman-Girl.
Best,
Anders


----------



## Mason (Dec 9, 2018)

EW Choir


----------



## Ben H (Dec 9, 2018)

Babyface Pro. 

I didn't realise it was even possible to get emotional about an audio interface.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 9, 2018)

Afflatus. 

It [email protected]#!%ing replaced 90% of my string libraries.


----------



## col (Dec 9, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Brass .....

Just getting in early .


----------



## gregh (Dec 9, 2018)

recency bias going to play a part here but I will add in some plugins that are not libraries

*Riffer *- great utility I use all the time for testing out sounds as well as for composition. If they can just add in some automation this plugin will be a perfect combination of power and simplicity
also
*BlueCat Late Replies *and* MB-7* in conjunction with *Unfiltered Audio Byome* - that covers almost all "transformative" FX. A lifetime of exploration in extremes and subtlety available from just those 3 FX


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 9, 2018)

3 lbs. of thick bacon for $8.99.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 9, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Babyface Pro.
> 
> I didn't realise it was even possible to get emotional about an audio interface.


Why do you like it so much?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> 3 lbs. of thick bacon for $8.99.



Welll, if we wanna go out there...

Ben Hur Complete Edition CD (FSM) Miklos Rozsa...got it at a great price! and

The Robe Alfred Newman (2 disc La La Land records reissue), amazing sound for such an old recording!

Captain Marvel Collection Jim Starlin...memories of my youth with those old comics. *BRING BACK MAR-VELL!*


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2018)

This.

Just got it last week, and I really like it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> *Welll, if we wanna go out there...*
> 
> Ben Hur Complete Edition CD (FSM) Miklos Rozsa...got it at a great price! and
> 
> ...



We should. There is more to life than a DAW. My best purchase may be an Intel 256 GB SSD for $35. I still have some older systems and popping in a budget SSD brings back some interest and also the old drive is good for archiving via a drive dock.


----------



## ism (Dec 9, 2018)

Completely agree that there's to life that DAWs. 

Solo cello libraries however ... well that's just more ambiguous territory isn't it ..


----------



## Andoran (Dec 9, 2018)

Best purchases were CSS/CSSS, Fluffy Audio Dominus, and the Fluffy woodwind bundle, really liking all of it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Welll, if we wanna go out there...
> 
> Ben Hur Complete Edition CD (FSM) Miklos Rozsa...got it at a great price! and
> 
> ...


Man, I remember being a kid in the 80's/90's when comic shops were abundant and always full of kids. 

Those were the days.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 9, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Why do you like it so much?




Clean sound
Low latency drivers
Total Mix software
Build Quality


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Babyface Pro.
> 
> I didn't realise it was even possible to get emotional about an audio interface.




same here.

though the 2018 CX5 i got to replace my 2002 RX300 is up there.

oh, and my latest workstation build - fun project (see sig).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Welll, if we wanna go out there...
> 
> Ben Hur Complete Edition CD (FSM) Miklos Rozsa...got it at a great price! and
> 
> ...



wow, Jim Starlin - haven't thought about him since i quit collecting overgrounds and got into undergrounds.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Clean sound
> Low latency drivers
> Total Mix software
> Build Quality



same here.

TotalMix kicks ass.


----------



## Peter Stallo (Dec 9, 2018)

definitely VEP. I didn't know what I was missing using slave computers to host libraries


----------



## Andoran (Dec 9, 2018)

Picked up a Fireface UFX years ago, never looked back. One of the best pieces of hardware I ever purchased. Total Mix does indeed get my vote


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 9, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This.
> 
> Just got it last week, and I really like it.


well that just looks like fun!


----------



## chillbot (Dec 9, 2018)

Taiko Creator for sure. Botdog samples Lali Drums obviously.

Second place: would say maybe Spitfire Chamber Strings. Though the title of the thread should reflect "best 2018 purchase that was released in 2018". I think it's semi-implied, but really if someone bought Omnisphere or Zebra or even Stylus in 2018 that would probably qualify.

Since the title doesn't specify software/VSTs, would also give credit to a trio of frog guiros we picked up.

Honorable mention to Mallet Flux. It's really a one-trick pony and I'll probably tire of it soon, but I've been using it so much it probably should make the list.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is a fresh buy for me, but I'd have to say the Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra from Sonic Scores. Also, I got 8Dio's Agitato Sordinos for about $8 I think, so that was nice.



i got a few of the 8Dio cheapies (Sordinos included) - for the $$$, i quite like them


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 9, 2018)

Session Keys Upright Piano. Not only is it a good vst, but it has something my other stuff is lacking:"character". It sounds like a Carole King album from the 70s. It reminded me that quantize is evil, Autotune was made by Satan, and people bangin' on slightly out of tune uprights were able to make a product they called "music".

I can't wait to get the Soundiron Drinking Piano, hopefully on sale at Christmas (it's pretty cheap regardless I think). I heard that and it gave me hope for the future of mankind.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> well that just looks like fun!



It's fun, and it's an instrument I've wanted for years (but it didn't exist). I have a DrumKAT, and I've tried many other MPC-style pads, but none of them is sensitive enough to play with your fingers or fast enough to pick up buzz rolls. As a result, I never use them - because there's no point in it rather than just tapping on the piano keys. (I played orchestral percussion back in the day.)

Because it's small enough just to sit on my desk out of the way, the BopPad is also useful for my "new" Logic Pro X sequencing technique: playing a part in, then tapping in a groove track to "quantize" it to.

Tools and instruments have to be convenient for me to use them in the throes of battle. There are lots of things that are really cool to play with, but when push comes to shove...

Example: I had a Mackie HUI for years. It's an amazingly well designed piece of kit - and I didn't use it a single time.

And there are libraries like that too.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 9, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> 3 lbs. of thick bacon for $8.99.



And a fraction of the price of a plugin or library and feeds the family!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 9, 2018)

Strymon Pedals using SHARC DSP Chips like UAD and Scope DSP.
TC Fireworx, TC 3000, Lexicon PCM42 and TC Finalizer no longer needed.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 9, 2018)

This has been a year of home runs for me. Then again I don't buy a brand new library or anything on impulse so that helps avoid duds! Not a big year, but I got MIR's Teldex roompack, the rest of Hein's solo strings, and finally LASS Legato Sordino and I'm hard pressed to pick a favorite.


----------



## Andoran (Dec 9, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> Strymon Pedals using SHARC DSP Chips like UAD and Scope DSP.
> TC Fireworx, TC 3000, Lexicon PCM42 and TC Finalizer no longer needed.


Shiny....


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 9, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This.
> 
> Just got it last week, and I really like it.



Now you can program Iron Butterfly’s Eat A Gob Of Velvetta Drum Solo too....


----------



## CGR (Dec 9, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> Session Keys Upright Piano. Not only is it a good vst, but it has something my other stuff is lacking:"character". It sounds like a Carole King album from the 70s. It reminded me that quantize is evil, Autotune was made by Satan, and people bangin' on slightly out of tune uprights were able to make a product they called "music".
> 
> I can't wait to get the Soundiron Drinking Piano, hopefully on sale at Christmas (it's pretty cheap regardless I think). I heard that and it gave me hope for the future of mankind.


I don't own the Session Keys Upright Piano (I've been tempted, but there's only so many sampled uprights I can justify having) but from what I've heard it has mojo in spades.
For me, it's a toss up between:
• Loop de la Créme's 'Lo-Fi Pianos' (so many colours & uses for this and they add real character to a mix)
• Chocolate Audio's Italian Steinbach Upright Piano
• Puremagnetik's Keyboard Collection
• Various creations of Hideaway Studios & Rhythmic Robot.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought many sample libraries, but they didn't compete with the joy of making music with the Foltek Resonant Garden.


The choice was tough, because I really love my DFAM as well.


----------



## paularthur (Dec 9, 2018)

CSS


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 9, 2018)

Afflatus
Ark 2
Spitfire Solo Strings
Forzo
Catmosphere


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 9, 2018)

A bunch of vintage synths I’ve wanted for a long time, but far and away the best investment I’ve made in years: a pair of PMC IB1S monitors. I’ve never heard a pair of speakers that made me cry until now. I can’t believe what I’ve been missing all these years.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 9, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> A bunch of vintage synths I’ve wanted for a long time, but far and away the best investment I’ve made in years: a pair of PMC IB1S monitors. I’ve never heard a pair of speakers that made me cry until now. I can’t believe what I’ve been missing all these years.


And here I thought it was going to be the Stream Decks! 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Dec 9, 2018)

Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought a bunch of SoundDust libraries during Pendle's sale in the spring, and they are all great:
Infundibulum
All the Chaos Engines
Cloud Cello, Bass and Viola
Growler
Orgone
FlutterDust Module

Add to that Modwheel's Waveskimmer and Bass Banjo... This has been the year of 'Indie' libraries for me. All unbelievable value for money

But my best purchase must have been the KEF LS50 wireless speakers. The best sounding, most versatile set of speakers (I do not use them as monitors) I have ever owned.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Dec 9, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Clean sound
> Low latency drivers
> Total Mix software
> Build Quality


I bought one this year too (Babyface Pro) - money well spent! I was surprised how much better my dinky Yamaha HS 5s sounded coming through the new interface as compared to my old MBox 3.

Hans Zimmer Strings tops my list this year as far as sample libraries go. I recently picked up the choir which might be a close second, but haven't had time to write much with it yet...


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 10, 2018)

Roland TD17 KVX with Superior drummer 3 and the Prog Rock SDX.
My wife made me get it. Thought I would be to old to get my chops back. Coming along. Mapping the kit to Hans Zimmer percussion and Heavyocity’s Damage has been a blast. No more finger drumming for me. 
Plus I play super-imposed 7 over my step sons 4/4 rap tracks. Drives him nuts. Score 10/10.


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> HUGE Jerry Goldsmith sycophant here.
> 
> 
> uh, who_* isn't*_?



Evil people.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 10, 2018)

I like music said:


> Evil people.



lol! 

JG RULES!


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 10, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> Session Keys Upright Piano. Not only is it a good vst, but it has something my other stuff is lacking:"character". It sounds like a Carole King album from the 70s. It reminded me that quantize is evil, Autotune was made by Satan, and people bangin' on slightly out of tune uprights were able to make a product they called "music".
> 
> I can't wait to get the Soundiron Drinking Piano, hopefully on sale at Christmas (it's pretty cheap regardless I think). I heard that and it gave me hope for the future of mankind.



Love drinking piano. I feel like Tom Waits.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Dec 10, 2018)

Sample Modeling Brass
TEC Control Midi Breath Controller


----------



## ag75 (Dec 10, 2018)

Jerry Growl said:


> Sample Modeling Brass
> TEC Control Midi Breath Controller


I bought that combo in 2013 and it’s STILL probably gets used the most out of anything I own. That is a killer combo. Maybe my favorite purchase ever?


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> lol!
> 
> JG RULES!



He is either massively underrated (because I rarely hear anyone talk about him) or so well rated that people don't feel like they need to talk about him, because his talent/skill/work is so obviously good that it doesn't need to be mentioned ...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 10, 2018)

I like music said:


> He is either massively underrated (because I rarely hear anyone talk about him) or so well rated that people don't feel like they need to talk about him, because his talent/skill/work is so obviously good that it doesn't need to be mentioned ...



Oh there are other JG fans here, rest assured. Including I'm almost positive Mr. Zimmer @Rctec

Forgive me if I'm wrong.

Jerry Goldsmith is righteously considered one of the greatest in film score history. He was also a great composer (check out Freud, Planet of the Apes, The Omen of course, and so many others).

Though not quite the devastating pioneer that guys like Max Steiner and Alfred Newman were, it's hard to go wrong with JG...I actually prefer him significantly to Williams (I know, start throwing rocks), though I respect the latter quite a lot as well.


----------



## stixman (Dec 10, 2018)

Pebbles!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 10, 2018)

stixman said:


> Pebbles!



Ah!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 10, 2018)

Orange Tree Evolution Steel Strings. I've never owned a high quality sampled guitar before. 

This may sound counter-intuitive (and like blasphemy to some). But as a life long guitar player, it's been very liberating to be able to program realistic sounding guitar parts.


----------



## VgsA (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 10, 2018)

Since people are listing hardware: I'm really very fond of the Behringer Model D clone I picked up a few months back. For like a tenth of the price of a Moog, I get that huge, classic Seventies synth sound. Can be absolutely enormous.

As for libraries... I can't stop using the brass from Versilian's VSCO 2, and I've also used the 8dio Claire Bassoon and the Auddict Solo Violin all over the place. And I only got the Genesis choir recently on BF, but so far it seems like it's just brilliantly programmed.


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 10, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This.
> 
> Just got it last week, and I really like it.





Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's fun, and it's an instrument I've wanted for years (but it didn't exist). I have a DrumKAT, and I've tried many other MPC-style pads, but none of them is sensitive enough to play with your fingers or fast enough to pick up buzz rolls. As a result, I never use them - because there's no point in it rather than just tapping on the piano keys. (I played orchestral percussion back in the day.)
> 
> Because it's small enough just to sit on my desk out of the way, the BopPad is also useful for my "new" Logic Pro X sequencing technique: playing a part in, then tapping in a groove track to "quantize" it to.



Man, this is exactly what I've been looking for too. Thanks for sharing. Have been waiting for Mandala V3 to come out for years now, and doesn't seem like they ever will, so this has my attention, especially at that price!


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 10, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> And here I thought it was going to be the Stream Decks!



Oh gosh - yeah, those have been game changers as well in terms of productivity!


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 10, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> And a fraction of the price of a plugin or library and feeds the family!



I hate it when people compare buying a plugin to buying lunch, a Subway sandwich, or dining out. Since I got into this whole DAW mess I prepare my own food.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 10, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Since I got into this whole DAW mess I prepare my own food.



Sometimes I splurge on Ramen.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 10, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Sometimes I splurge on Ramen.


You too, are a man of culture, I see.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Sometimes I splurge on Ramen.



Sometime I splurge on Kramer.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Sometimes I splurge on Ramen.




that's currency on the inside.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> A bunch of vintage synths I’ve wanted for a long time, but far and away the best investment I’ve made in years: a pair of PMC IB1S monitors. I’ve never heard a pair of speakers that made me cry until now. I can’t believe what I’ve been missing all these years.



What happened to the Adam Audio S Series?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sometimes I splurge on sliced beets.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 10, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sometimes I splurge on sliced beets.


I don't much care for those Launchpad things.


----------



## ism (Dec 10, 2018)

If I hadn’t picked up Light and Sound chamber strings last year for $150, it would surely be on my 2018 list at its current $120. Looking forward to hearing more from L&S.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 10, 2018)

I say becouse my backup hard drivegoed state dont show anymore getting new backup hd is this.
but niceris ineed my Fuji x-t20 and 15-45mm lens for example both are only littlemusic related.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 10, 2018)

ism said:


> If I hadn’t picked up Light and Sound chamber strings last year for $150, it would surely be on my 2018 list at its current $120. Looking forward to hearing more from L&S.


I have my eye on this, which looks very tempting (and I very much liked their walkthroughs). The only thing keeping me from doing it is that I'm drowning in string libraries (but can one ever have enough?)—and I'm also thinking about Ark 4 and maybe the new Spitfire Brass. Problem is I don't really need the Spitfire Brass either, and I still have no idea what Ark 4 will add (aside from POWER LEGATO).


----------



## JohnG (Dec 10, 2018)

Bought "To Pimp a Butterfly" which I love; my daughter told me about it.

HZ Strings is my favourite library of this year.

Soundtoys collection favourite FX for quite some time.

The Unfinished has to get a mention as well -- always useful and musical.

Really, it's a magic time to be a composer in many ways. Sure, we spend a lot of time wrestling technology, sometimes winning, sometimes not so much, but compared with the 18th century, we have cleaner drinking water and much better dental care.


----------



## dflood (Dec 10, 2018)

Tim_Wells said:


> Orange Tree Evolution Steel Strings. I've never owned a high quality sampled guitar before.
> 
> This may sound counter-intuitive (and like blasphemy to some). But as a life long guitar player, it's been very liberating to be able to program realistic sounding guitar parts.


Yes! Even if you play well and have a great sounding guitar, it's quite another matter to make a great recording.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 10, 2018)

add L&S.

be gone 2018!!!


----------



## Dandezebra (Dec 10, 2018)

Project A, B, and C and
Keepforest D, A, V, and VE for the hybrid nastiness. 

Geosonics and Glassworks are so unique. 

Voices Of Wind is a beautiful vocal library. 

Finally putting the Bareknuckle humbucker and two single pickups in my old beat up Fender Strat HM. 

Monster Hunter World is a blast also.


----------



## smallberries (Dec 10, 2018)

SoundIron Elvish Choir, $3.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 11, 2018)

It has been a good year, and expensive is not always better.

My best 2018 purchase is.. the 13$ *iReal Pro* app https://irealpro.com


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 11, 2018)

JohnG said:


> HZ Strings is my favourite library of this year.



REALLY! I know this is asking a bit, but could you tell me what you like about them? The fact that you like them so much is making me investigate them further...I kind of wrote them off before this.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

CS2 is a delightful sounding library.

easy to play and place.

happy BF buy.


----------



## paulharris (Dec 11, 2018)

I bought a digital piano. I watchetd reviews here and decided to buy it. A'm a newbie actually and never played any piano but something pushed inside me and I'm not regret at all.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

paulharris said:


> I bought a digital piano. I watchetd reviews and decided to buy it. A'm a newbie actually and never played any piano but something pushed inside me and I'm not regret at all.



whatcha get?


----------



## paulharris (Dec 11, 2018)

Yamaha P71


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2018)

Yamaha N1.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 11, 2018)

The Embertone Steinway Lite for $10. In fact, this is the only musical purchase I made in 2018. 
I spent many more $$ on sandwiches.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 11, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> The Embertone Steinway Lite for $10. In fact, this is the only musical purchase I made in 2018.
> I spent many more $$ on sandwiches.



Dammit! Now _*THIS*_ is a man!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> The Embertone Steinway Lite for $10. In fact, this is the only musical purchase I made in 2018.
> I spent many more $$ on sandwiches.




I think i have my '19 resolution.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 11, 2018)

Need to amend my first post to add CSB. This one definitely is up there with the "best VST purchases of the year". Been playing with it all night and I'm super impressed: from soft background colors to balls-to-the-walls epic, it seems it will cover all my brass needs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I think i have my '19 resolution.



You are going to eat A LOT of sandwiches then, eh?


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 11, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> What happened to the Adam Audio S Series?



Long story. The short version is I still stand by those S3H’s as unbeatable in their ballpark. I absolutely loved them and still use ADAMs as nearfields. But dang, when I heard the big PMCs, it was game over for me. I decided I only needed one kidney. Now if only the other kidney was worth as much as those PMCs...

Seriously, as much time as we spend sitting in front of monitors, life is too short to not be blown away like that if at all possible. They have changed *everything* for me. Everything else sounds like speakers by comparison - even great ones - but the PMCs sound like pure, exhilarating music.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Need to amend my first post to add CSB. This one definitely is up there with the "best VST purchases of the year". Been playing with it all night and I'm super impressed: from soft background colors to balls-to-the-walls epic, it seems it will cover all my brass needs for the foreseeable future.



What's CSB? (sorry!)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 11, 2018)

JohnG said:


> What's CSB? (sorry!)




Cinematic Studio Brass - just released


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> could you tell me what you like about [HZ Strings]? The fact that you like them so much is making me investigate them further...I kind of wrote them off before this.



I use HZ Strings all the time, for the sound. There are a lot of great new string libraries but this one sounds rather different than the others I have.

If anyone's interested, listen to the demos on good speakers or headphones and consider comparing to what you already own. For me, it added a depth of space and colour that I didn't already have and that works for me. I write mostly drama / action. I did a comedy recently, and I'm not sure how much HZ strings was on that -- really I can't remember but if light comedy's your thing, this might not be the ideal library except for those pad cues.

*What I Like*

Like most people here, I already have a wonderful choice of strings and HZ sounds different from the rest, so that's why I like it. Just the 60 VCLs (sustained -- I don't use too many legato patches from anyone) and the 60 VCLs _super sul tasto_ (veeewwwy kwiet...) are worth the price of whole library. They sell "space" in a way nothing else I have does, they are buttery smooth, and their range is wide enough to compose on as though they are an "all strings" patch (top is up to Bb above the treble staff -- not _in_ the treble staff).

And 24 basses sound cool to me too -- sometimes I play octaves even. It's cheating but then again, it's samples so...

All the sustains I've used sound great. I have used the shorts some but not that much; I already have tons of those loaded from other libraries. I've read some complaints about the shorts but they are pretty good. Another member just put up a demo using them.

The varying number and physical placement of the strings adds to the variety -- there are 20 cellos left, 20 right, etc. Moreover, you can alter the sound with the super-overkill number of mic positions so the same patch sounds different enough to make it almost a different library vibe.

I haven't used the legato patches that much because, like shorts, there already are so many in my template. I'm not a huge fan of "legato" anyway, as it's been implemented by most developers. In general (not speaking here specifically to HZ Strings) the transitions I find too loud, and sometimes cumbersome for latency.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 11, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I use HZ Strings all the time, for the sound. There are a lot of great new string libraries but this one sounds rather different than the others I have.
> 
> If anyone's interested, listen to the demos on good speakers or headphones and consider comparing to what you already own. For me, it added a depth of space and colour that I didn't already have and that works for me. I write mostly drama / action. I did a comedy recently, and I'm not sure how much HZ strings was on that -- really I can't remember but if light comedy's your thing, this might not be the ideal library except for those pad cues.
> 
> ...



Both the super sul tasto and the embarrassment of mic riches particularly intrigue me. 

And I completely sympathize with your feelings toward too many legati patches...ugh! I really just don't use legato that often, and more often than not find what I want with sustain. 

I think legato is a word that many vi newcomers come across and become unnecessarily obsessed with. I have legato patches in the relatively inexpensive BHCT that do the trick for me better than some of the higher end libraries I own.

However, it's pretty darn amusing to read about all the people here whom base so much of their purchase decisions just on that lol!


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 11, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Both the super sul tasto and the embarrassment of mic riches particularly intrigue me.
> 
> And I completely sympathize with your feelings toward too many legati patches...ugh! I really just don't use legato that often, and more often than not find what I want with sustain.
> 
> ...



If my wine lacks any decent legato then I refuse to drink it.


----------



## Rey (Dec 15, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I use HZ Strings all the time, for the sound. There are a lot of great new string libraries but this one sounds rather different than the others I have.
> 
> If anyone's interested, listen to the demos on good speakers or headphones and consider comparing to what you already own. For me, it added a depth of space and colour that I didn't already have and that works for me. I write mostly drama / action. I did a comedy recently, and I'm not sure how much HZ strings was on that -- really I can't remember but if light comedy's your thing, this might not be the ideal library except for those pad cues.
> 
> ...



Hz strings is awesome. Though the price might be slightly steep at full price. I still hope they add ensemble patch to the library. And also some kind of ostinatum or arpeggiator/ ostinator generator. I see a tab in Eric Whitacre Choir by spitfire that i really like,using the same engine(not kontakt) as hz strings, some genius approach in generating/experimenting with different sounds/presets in there.


----------



## Rey (Dec 15, 2018)

Øyvind Moe said:


> Forza Horizon 4.


yeah lots great "VROOM"samples in there.


----------



## ism (Dec 15, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> However, it's pretty darn amusing to read about all the people here whom base so much of their purchase decisions just on that lol!




Yep, I'm definitely one of those people.  I Just love a good legato. Maybe this is something for another thread, by I'm curious to know why my enthusiasm for legato is so consider so unnecessary. 

Not that I don't love good a sustain also - point is case that incredible range of sonority in the sustains in Spitfire solo strings and the non legato demos are pretty amazing. But sustain is sustain and legato is legato. And there's nothing more painful in the sample library world than a line that needs to be legato played with a sustain.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 15, 2018)

ism said:


> I Just love a good legato. Maybe this is something for another thread, by I'm curious to know why my enthusiasm for legato is so consider so unnecessary.



There is another thread about it (see below). For me, the problem is that, in order to satisfy customers who are very focused on legato, sample providers often make the legato transitions unnaturally prominent, and in some cases they also create a weird portamento sound.

Here's the other thread:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-important-for-realistic-mockups.75262/page-2


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 15, 2018)

It would have to be Cubase Pro 10  to use on Windows that is!

And occassionally macOS, but nowhere near the experience


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 15, 2018)

Technically a birthday present rather than a purchase, but Spitfire LCO Strings. Even the metal band whose demo I produced thought it fit better than any other strings I had.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 15, 2018)

DSmolken said:


> Technically a birthday present rather than a purchase, but Spitfire LCO Strings. Even the metal band whose demo I produced thought it fit better than any other strings I had.



Still tempted by that one.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 15, 2018)

I just bought Cinematic Brass and Cinematic solo strings (downloading them now) so I can't comment on those even though they're likely winners. 
Until then, just based on dollar/quality/usability ratio I'd have to say it was that $18 8DIO framedrum ensemble. I was planning (after the brass and solo strings purchase) to save up for a percussion library in the new year. But I legitimately think I have pretty close to everything I could want from a percussion library in this little package.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 15, 2018)

Having mentioned Amadeus for educational purposes, I would like to add that for its gorgeous sound and addicting playability, Chris Hein Solo Strings is in a class all by itself. Just pick "Dynamic Expression Long" and be amazed. Legatos...chords...velocity controlled dynamics...all there for two handed enjoyment with no modwheel or CC silliness (unless you want to). Sadly, my miniscule music business does not yet require such magnificence, but on the next sale I plan to stock up on more Chris Hein instruments if only for my own enjoyment.


----------



## Sensium (Dec 15, 2018)

2017: Joshua Bell Violine
2018: Heavyocity Forzo Brass


----------



## BenHicks (Dec 15, 2018)

I ended up going a little crazy this year during the Black Friday sales (I've been good as of late, lay off), so I can't just claim one purchase as "the best", so I'm gonna divide it up into categories. Fight me.
*
Reverb:* Spaces II upgrade (ArtsAcoustic coming in at a close 2nd)

*Effects:* Cableguys bundle

*Sample library:* Tie between Joshua Bell Violin and CSB (Amazing all-around quality in both)

*Synth:* Thorn

*Other:* Sonarworks Reference 4/Sennheiser HD650


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 16, 2018)

So far, I’d say the FabFilter bundle offer back in Spring (not sure about the date). Pro-C + Pro-R + Pro-Q2 are my go-to tools now.
Then probably the Soundtoys 5 suite bought on BF.

But year’s not over and I’m targeting SStB + SCS (if nice wishlist price). Otherwise CSB+CSS.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 20, 2018)

LCO Strings was a wild card, no justifiable reason purchase for me. And to be honest, I was disappointed at first. 

But,

I spent more time with it, changed some things about my performance (and played around under the hood in Kontakt). And daw-gone-it if it ain’t now my favorite purchase of 2018!


----------



## PeterN (Dec 20, 2018)

Joshua Bell violin. Maybe. And EzKeys (which I prefer to call ProKeyz). Sonokinetics Largo and OT Time Macro get a special recognition too.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 20, 2018)

Got a whole spiral ham at Sprouts for under $9 and then a turkey breast from Safeway for a little over $3. Looks like I won't be starving anytime soon. 

Getting a 250gb SSD for an OS drive for under $50 with a 5 year warranty is a best purchase or a 1tb SDD for under $150 should always be a best purchase.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 20, 2018)

Best purchase of the year for me is Novation Peak. The firmware update they released today expands on the synth in soooo many ways. Excellent company, excellent synth!


----------



## Vik (Dec 20, 2018)

Best purchase was probably this Foot Pedal>MIDI converter.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 20, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> LCO Strings was a wild card, no justifiable reason purchase for me. And to be honest, I was disappointed at first.
> 
> But,
> 
> I spent more time with it, changed some things about my performance (and played around under the hood in Kontakt). And daw-gone-it if it ain’t now my favorite purchase of 2018!




in my WL.


----------



## mventura (Dec 20, 2018)

Chris Hein Solo Cellos (includes 4 now)
Project Sam Swing
Embertone JB Violin - and please make an ensemble feature!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm about to pick up the entire Organic Samples bundle and preorder the brass for two dollars. How did these amazing and inexpensive sounds go under the radar for so long? Or did I just not get the memo?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 20, 2018)

Cubase 10 after stupidly selling it to make myself commit to Studio One. So glad to be back...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 20, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Cubase 10 after stupidly selling it to make myself commit to Studio One. So glad to be back...



no go with S1, eh?


----------



## JT (Dec 20, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I use HZ Strings all the time, for the sound. There are a lot of great new string libraries but this one sounds rather different than the others I have.


I agree 100% with everything John said here. HZ strings does sound different than everything else. It's not going to be anyone's bread & butter string library. But what it brings to the table is like a palette of exotic spices, which can change a meal into a gourmet delicacy. The track I'm working on now is a beautiful, slow ballad. I have a nice high string line behind the vocal. It wasn't magical enough. So I layered HZ violins an octave higher, very quietly using various mics to give to a sense of space. The result was like a delicate silver lining, glistening above the orchestra. I don't have any other string library that could have done that.

My 2nd choice is EW choir. Just like HZ strings, this one is completely different from other choir libraries I tried. As Christian said, using this choir as a section in the orchestra is wonderful. And the library really does capture the EW sound. Spitfire didn't just use the EW name as a marketing tool, they delivered the goods.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 20, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm about to pick up the entire Organic Samples bundle and preorder the brass for two dollars. How did these amazing and inexpensive sounds go under the radar for so long? Or did I just not get the memo?



I just did the same! I'm giving the opera one a little test run right now alongside some Spitfire EVOs and stuff from Ark 1...more on that soon


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 21, 2018)

thecomposer10 said:


> I just did the same! I'm giving the opera one a little test run right now alongside some Spitfire EVOs and stuff from Ark 1...more on that soon



Still downloading here. I'm in love with everything I've picked up in 2018 and I already know I'll love these too. It can only go downhill from here so maybe MSB should be all I touch in 2019 lol!

Feel free to post some of your noodlings!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> no go with S1, eh?


I like it it's good, but Cubase and it's disabled instrument track feature and the ability to handle loads of tracks which S1 can't do swung me back over, I just like working like that...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I like it it's good, but Cubase and it's disabled instrument track feature and the ability to handle loads of tracks which S1 can't do swung me back over, I just like working like that...




i switched to S1 from Sonar a few years ago before i got into the orchestral VI thing.

now i am 'borg'd' with the S1 workflow.

had i known i'd be moving into commercial audio/video work, i would have considered Cubase.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i switched to S1 from Sonar a few years ago before i got into the orchestral VI thing.
> 
> now i am 'borg'd' with the S1 workflow.
> 
> had i known i'd be moving into commercial audio/video work, i would have considered Cubase.


I still do a lot of my simple stuff in SO, but as my track counts have been increasing I’ve been finding it more troublesome.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I still do a lot of my simple stuff in SO, but as my track counts have been increasing I’ve been finding it more troublesome.



how many tracks take it over the edge?

i use VEP 6 - seems to work well with Studio One.

with huge track counts, do you switch to Cubase or something else?


----------



## BezO (Dec 21, 2018)

Hard to choose between Arturia V Collection, OTS Guitar bundle and Soniccouture bundle via Native Instruments.

If I had to choose, though it was a very recent purchase, I've been using a synth or 2 from the V Collection in almost every track since I got it. But the other 2 are not far behind.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 21, 2018)

CSB
TSA Pre-Check.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i switched to S1 from Sonar a few years ago before i got into the orchestral VI thing.
> 
> now i am 'borg'd' with the S1 workflow.
> 
> had i known i'd be moving into commercial audio/video work, i would have considered Cubase.



I used to play with Reason and Live back in the day when I was still young and piratey. When I got back into it I decided to buy Cubase and it's been one discovery after the other since I got it. It just works *so* well.

So yeah. Cubase 9.5 for me.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> how many tracks take it over the edge?
> 
> i use VEP 6 - seems to work well with Studio One.
> 
> with huge track counts, do you switch to Cubase or something else?


I haven’t done the VEP6 thing yet, though I’m contemplating it. Once I get to about 40 Kontakt instruments things get difficult. Because of the way SO handles instrument plugins, it’s hard to do the one instance per track thing. And I find the plugin window gets unwieldy when you have more than about ten of them running. So I always try to have 6-8 instruments routed through a single Kontakt instance. That issue might be helped with VEP6. In any case the math works out that at about 40 tracks SO stops working well for me and so for larger projects I shift to Logic, where I run one instance of Kontakt per instrument. But I love the arranger track and sketch pad of SO, so I still prefer to work in SO if I’m doing something built in clear sections and/or involves a lot of variations.

Edit to add: really I start to feel SO groan at around 25 midi tracks and because SO makes one instrument per instance a bit unwieldy it is also harder to use instruments that require significant interaction with the GUI. At least that’s what I’ve found.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 21, 2018)

Surprisingly, the Taiko Creator has been the best purchase for me in 2018.
Sounds great, easy to use and at $99 was a no brainer.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Dec 21, 2018)

It wasn’t very expensive but Amadeus Symphony Orchestra is a great little library.


----------



## noises on (Dec 21, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> So many good ones, but British Dramatic Toolkit, Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, Spitfire Solo Strings, and Time Macro have gotten the most use.


Some great ones there.....got the first three.....then Emotional violin instead of Solo strings......looking forward to Afflatus strings in the near future.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2018)

If it sounds as good as the demos I might have to add @organic-samples' Majestic Horn to the list


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 21, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Still downloading here. I'm in love with everything I've picked up in 2018 and I already know I'll love these too. It can only go downhill from here so maybe MSB should be all I touch in 2019 lol!
> 
> Feel free to post some of your noodlings!



Here's a little thing I threw together with the solo opera library, Ark 1, and some Spitfire stuff – mostly Olafur, with a bit of symphonic strings in there. Oh, and Joshua Bell of course  Enjoy!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 21, 2018)

thecomposer10 said:


> Here's a little thing I threw together with the solo opera library, Ark 1, and some Spitfire stuff – mostly Olafur, with a bit of symphonic strings in there. Oh, and Joshua Bell of course  Enjoy!



Great work. The opera singer is used to good effect, coming out of the choir in a way. 

My only point for improvement: the choir stabs are falling rather far behind the beat. Small nitpick for such good work.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 22, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Great work. The opera singer is used to good effect, coming out of the choir in a way.
> 
> My only point for improvement: the choir stabs are falling rather far behind the beat. Small nitpick for such good work.



Thanks so much for your kind words! I had such an annoying time with the stabs. When I quantized the MIDI data to the nearest sixteenth note, the male voices were *really* behind, so I sort of had to move them forward by trial and error and definitely missed a few moments. Not sure if anyone else has had that problem with the choirs in Ark 1, but I’m going to tinker with it a bit further today.


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 22, 2018)

Not a sample library, but a DAW.

Reason 10

I did not know that a single DAW could inspire so many ideas, but here we are. Granted, it's not cinematic music, but who cares? I am constantly busy trying out new ideas, patching synths to other devices, experimenting, and Reason allows me to get into that mindset and stay there... which is something no other DAW has ever done for me before. I used to use Reason up to version 5 and then ditched it for greener pastures because of no VST support.

I fell in love all over again. Reason is completely unique in it's design, and it works. It just creates creativity. It made me think differently about the tools I use. Reason isn't just a DAW, it's an instrument, and an endlessly creative one. 

Not everybody will like it, especially here, but for me, it does what no other DAW does and that is simply getting me into a deeper mindset than with anything else. It's unique, it's quirky, and by all means the concept shouldn't work, but it does. It is a masterclass in design, and something I think every DAW developer should at least take a good glance at, and learn from it.


----------



## Shagal (Jan 15, 2019)

Anders Wall said:


> This -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best answer ever! This is the really important stuff which I sometimes forget, thanks for making me smile man! Go and hug her now! :D


----------



## CT (Jan 15, 2019)

I will reiterate that it was EWC for me, a thousand times over, now that I'm pretty sure Grace Davidson is in the soprano section.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Not a sample library, but a DAW.
> 
> Reason 10



Rewire all day, every day.

I swear, when I get to the point that I can spend more time working on music than I do on my day-job, Reason is the first think I'm going to re-acquire. I have no words for how amazing this software is.

I don't like recording in it, but I love everything else. It's basically the most versatile and extensive audio plugin you could ever buy. Propellerheads forever \m/


----------

